# se les recuerda



## El intérprete

Buenas noches amigos míos:

Muchas veces cuando me encuentro en el aeropuerto escucho "se les recuerda" y siempre me confunde. ¿Cómo se escribe una frase con esta estructura? ¿Podría ser lo siguiente?

_Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros que no pierdan de vista su equipaje._

¿O sería mejor decir,

_Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros no perder de vista su equipaje._

No lo sé. Supongo que mi pregunta tiene que ver con el verbo *recordar* y esta estructura *se les*. ¿Podría alguien darme unos ejemplos de cómo utilizar "se les recuerda" o algo por el estilo? Es un aspecto del español que me ha dejado desconcertado mucho tiempo.


----------



## jj3118

Creo que es mejor decir, "Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros no perder de vista su equipaje."

Es como decir "All passengers are reminded to not lose sight of their luggage"


----------



## Áristos

Para mí son igual de correctas las dos.
Saludos desde España.


----------



## jj3118

Es cierto que las dos son correctas. Voto por la primera por conservación de palabras


----------



## El intérprete

Gracias jj3118 y Áristos. Entonces, ¿se puede utilizar el subjuntivo o el infinitivo después de *recordar*?

Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros que no pierd*an* de vista su equipaje. 
Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros no perder de vista su equipaje. 

Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros que no pierd*en* de vista su equipaje. 

¿Son naturales estas frases?


----------



## ampurdan

De alguna manera, recordar con el infinitivo no me suena bien del todo; yo lo diría así:

"Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje".

Cosa distinta sería si se utilizara el verbo "recomendar", por ejemplo:

"Se recomienda a los señores pasajeros no perder de vista su equipaje".

Supongo que será cosa de estilo.


----------



## caniho

El intérprete said:


> Gracias jj3118 y Áristos. Entonces, ¿se puede utilizar el subjuntivo o el infinitivo después de *recordar*?
> 
> Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros que no pierd*an* de vista su equipaje.
> Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros no perder de vista su equipaje.
> 
> Se les recuerda a todos los pasajeros que no pierd*en* de vista su equipaje.
> 
> ¿Son naturales estas frases?



That's all right.


----------



## ampurdan

Pensándolo mejor, me inclino por pensar que "recordar" + infinitivo no es muy correcto. Pensad en esta frase: 

"Te recuerdo traer esto"

Hay que explicitar el sujeto de la subordinada:

"Te recuerdo que tienes que traer esto" o, por lo menos, "te recuerdo que traigas esto" (aunque esta segunda me gusta menos).


----------



## caniho

ampurdan said:


> Pensándolo mejor, me inclino por pensar que "recordar" + infinitivo no es muy correcto. Pensad en esta frase:
> 
> "Te recuerdo traer esto"
> 
> Hay que explicitar el sujeto de la subordinada:
> 
> "Te recuerdo que tienes que traer esto" o, por lo menos, "te recuerdo que traigas esto" (aunque esta segunda me gusta menos).



You're right, but we are talking about a notice, where using a conjugated form might be understood as patronizing. That's way there are a lot of notices saying "no fumar" instead of "no fume usted"


----------



## ampurdan

caniho said:


> You're right, but we are talking about a notice, where using a conjugated form might be understood as patronizing. That's way there are a lot of notices saying "no fumar" instead of "no fume usted"



It's not the same case. "No fumar" is an order expressed with the infinitive (and, therefore, with no grammatical subject) because the target is general and indeterminate; but here we do have a determinate target: "los pasajeros". Besides, it's not an order.


----------



## El intérprete

ampurdan said:


> Pensándolo mejor, me inclino por pensar que "recordar" + infinitivo no es muy correcto. Pensad en esta frase:
> 
> "Te recuerdo traer esto"
> 
> Hay que explicitar el sujeto de la subordinada:
> 
> "Te recuerdo que tienes que traer esto" o, por lo menos, "te recuerdo que traigas esto" (aunque esta segunda me gusta menos).


 
I don't understand your point. Is "Te recuerdo que tienes que traer esto." correct? And is "Te recuerdo que traigas esto." correct also?

I don't quite understand what you're saying.


----------



## ampurdan

I said that "recordar" cannot be followed by an infinitive, it needs a conjugated form.

You cannot say "te recuerdo traer esto" or "recuerdo a Juan traer esto". Therefore, you cannot say either: "se recuerda a los pasajeros no perder de vista su equipaje".

You need to say "te recuerdo que debes traer esto" (second best choice: "te recuerdo que traigas esto") and "se recuerda a los pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje".

Do I make myself understood, now?


----------



## jj3118

I understand your point, ampurdan. However, like caniho said, it is often used in notices, whether they be orders or in this case a reminder. This way you are not choosing to address someone or a group of people in a certain manner (tu, vos, usted, vosotros, ustedes).


----------



## El intérprete

Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje. 
Se les recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje. 

¿Suena mejor con *les*? Gracias por recordarme sobre *señores*, siempre había escuchado esa palabra también, creo, y no entendí.



> Do I make *Have I made* myself clear now?


ampurdan, take a look at the correction above.


----------



## El intérprete

¿Alguna opinión?  Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## rokito

Para mí suenan ambas igual de bien.


----------



## Pinairun

El intérprete said:


> Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje.
> Se les recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje.
> 
> ¿Suena mejor con *les*? Gracias por recordarme sobre *señores*, siempre había escuchado esa palabra también, creo, y no entendí.
> 
> ampurdan, take a look at the correction above.


 
Sin "les":
Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje. 

o:
Señores pasajeros, se les recuerda que no deben perder de vista su equipaje.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Thank you for your corrections, El Intérprete.



jj3118 said:


> I understand your point, ampurdan. However, like caniho said, it is often used in notices, whether they be orders or in this case a reminder. This way you are not choosing to address someone or a group of people in a certain manner (tu, vos, usted, vosotros, ustedes).



Often? I don't recall having ever seen it. Perhaps in places where I haven't been (which are a lot). Unless it were an accepted common practice somewhere, I would avoid it. I don't understand why choosing the address had to be a problem here. "Tú" and "vos" are ruled out, because a plural form is called for. Latin Americans only have "ustedes" and "ustedes" would be the best choice in Spain too.

EDIT - I've just Googled "se les recuerda a los señores pasajeros" and I have some results with the infinitive, so I guess it is used. I still think it's not the most grammatically sound manner of speech.


----------



## mhp

Le mandó irse. 
Le mandó que se fuera.

Both are correct and used with more or less the same frequency. In general, verbs of influence such as _autorizar, ordenar, permitir, exhortar, etc. _follow this pattern.

The use of this structure with some verbs of influence is not entirely acceptable in educated speech:

  Le pidió irse. 
  Le pidió que se fuera.

  Le dijo irse. 
  Le dijo que se fuera.

  I agree that with the verb “recordar” (even though it can be considered a verb of influence) the structure with infinitive falls in this category.

  A los señores pasajeros se les recuerda no perder de vista su equipaje. 
  A los señores pasajeros se les recuerda que no pierdan de vista su equipaje.

  With that said, I should add that some people find nothing odd sounding with the sentences that I marked with a warning sign since they are perfectly clear in their meaning.


----------



## El intérprete

Bueno, si les entiendo bien, lo siguiente es acertado:

Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje.  Correcto y hermoso

Se les recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje.  Correcto pero no tan bonito

Señores pasajeros, se les recuerda que no deben perder de vista su equipaje.  Correcto y bastante bonito

Y bueno, tal vez sería mejor decir:

_ Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben dejar su equipaje desatendido._

Sé que estas diferencias pueden parecer muy finas y poco importantes a un hablante nativo, pero me inspiran mucho interés y soy muy agradecido por su ayuda.


----------



## kruthskins

I am still confused over why the announcement included "se." I didn't think "recordarse" was a verb. Is it supposed to be passive? Does it mean more or less "One reminds passengers..."?


----------



## Pitt

El intérprete said:


> Bueno, si les entiendo bien, lo siguiente es acertado:
> 
> Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje.  Correcto y hermoso
> 
> Se les recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje.  Correcto pero no tan bonito


 
Hola:

He sacado del DPD

*recordar(se)*
</SPAN>
*b) *Dicho de una persona, ‘hacer que otra tenga presente [algo] en la memoria’: _«Te recuerdo que la última vez gané yo»_ (Cerezales _Escaleras_ [Esp. 1991]).

 Por eso creo que ambas frases son correctas: 

1. Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros [c. indirecto] que no deben perder  de vista su equipaje [c. directo].

2. Se les [c. indirecto] recuerda a los señores pasajeros [c. indirecto] que no deben perder de vista su equipaje [c. directo].

La construcción funciona así: recordar algo [c. directo] a alguien [c. indirecto].

Saludos


----------



## mhp

kruthskins said:


> I am still confused over why the announcement included "se." I didn't think "recordarse" was a verb. Is it supposed to be passive? Does it mean more or less "One reminds passengers..."?



In Spanish grammar it is not considered passive, but rather an impersonal construction. Nonetheless, it is normally translated as passive in English: Passengers are reminded ...


----------



## kruthskins

Muchas gracias mhp. Ahora estoy confundida con el uso de "les." Siempre pensaba que era obligatorio con objetos indirectos.

Mi libro de gramática dice que "Although the clarifying noun or pronoun is often optional, indirect object pronouns are not."

¿Cómo es que esta oración es correcta: Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje? ¿Falta el pronombre de objeto indirecto, no?


----------



## mhp

kruthskins said:


> Muchas gracias mhp. Ahora estoy confundida con el uso de "les." Siempre pensaba que era obligatorio con objetos indirectos.
> 
> Mi libro de gramática dice que "Although the clarifying noun or pronoun is often optional, indirect object pronouns are not."
> 
> ¿Cómo es que esta oración es correcta: Se recuerda a los señores pasajeros que no deben perder de vista su equipaje? ¿Falta el pronombre de objeto indirecto, no?



No!

   In an impersonal construction with SE, the object pronoun is normally not repeated:

Se dice a los pasajeros que se vayan.
Se les dice a los pasajeros que se vayan. (sounds awkward, but as far as I know it is grammatically correct)

There are, as always, exceptions; for example, one exception is when the object comes before the verb: 

A los pasajeros se les dice que se vayan.
A los pasajeros se dice que se vayan. 

Also, that LES cannot be dropped when there is no reference to 'los pasajeros'

Se les dice que se vayan.


----------



## El intérprete

mhp said:


> Se les dice a los pasajeros que se vayan. (sounds awkward, but as far as I know it is grammatically correct)



Are you sure that sentence sounds awkward?  Maybe it sounds awkward in Málaga but not in Mexico City.  Yesterday a friend from Mexico told me that

"Se les pide atentamente a los huéspedes que usen más de una vez las toallas."

sounds better than

"Se ruega que los huéspedes usen más de una vez las toallas."

Evidently, these sentences have different meanings than the sentences in this thread, but I think they are still helpful to us given their structure.


----------



## mhp

El intérprete said:


> Are you sure that sentence sounds awkward?  Maybe it sounds awkward in Málaga but not in Mexico City.


   Also see post #17.


----------

